# salumiere, salumaio, norcino



## L'aura che tu respiri

Amici, 

Cerco la parola giusta per la persona non che VENDE i salumi ma che FA i salumi.   Se io capisca bene, norcino ha questo senso. Comunque, mi sembra norcino sia una parola regionale.  Non credo che si possa dire che la persona che fa un salame in Calabria si chiama norcino.  Comunque, tutti i dizionari (Treccani, Garzanti) dicono che il salumiere/salumaio sia la persona che VENDE i salumi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non hai letto con attenzione i dizionari allora



> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/norcino/
> Per antonomasia, chi fa il mestiere *di castrare i maiali, di macellarli, e di lavorarne e venderne le carni*: _chiamare il n_.; _fare il norcino_.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Ho letto con TANTISSIMA attenzione Treccani, che dice il salumiere e il salumaio VENDONO i salumi.  Per quando riguarda il norcino, ripeto una seconda volta che dato la riferenza a Norcia, non sono sicuro se la parola norcina si possa usare nel Sud.


----------



## ohbice

Non so, servirebbe sapere di cosa stai parlando, a quale tipo di pubblico ti stai rivolgendo... le solite cose che chiamiamo contesto.
A proposito dell'arte della norcineria, è vero che Norcia è una bella cittadina umbra. E' altrettanto vero che in Calabria, dove pure fabbricano salumi eccellenti e la tradizione è di antica data, esisteranno termini diversi per dire la stessa cosa. Ma - almeno a mio modesto parere - se devi descrivere il lavoro di fabbricante di salumi calabrese a un pubblico italiano Norcia è un ottimo punto di partenza. Altrimenti potresti ricorrere a _produttore di salumi_. Ho dato un'occhiata a un paio di salumifici di Sicilia e Calabria ma non usano termini più specifici di così.
Ciao
p


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

oh said:


> Ho dato un'occhiata a un paio di salumifici di Sicilia e Calabria ma non usano termini più specifici di così.


 Esatto; si direbbe raramente _norcino_ nel Sud -- ecco la ragione che ho aperto il thread.  Facendo la domanda in modo diverso: *Come si chiama una persona meridionali che fa (non vende, fa) i salumi tipo salame, pancetta, guanciale?*


----------



## Pat (√2)

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Come si chiama una persona meridionale che fa (non vende, fa) i salumi tipo salame, pancetta, guanciale?


Al giorno d'oggi, solitamente si chiama "operaio in un salumificio"  Quei pochi che ancora lo fanno artigianalmente si chiamano *norcini*.
Se il termine _norcino_ non fosse diffuso in tutta Italia, i dizionari lo specificherebbero, qualificandolo come _regionale _(region.).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pat (√2) said:


> Se il termine _norcino_ non fosse diffuso in tutta Italia, i dizionari lo specificherebbero, qualificandolo come _regionale _(region.).



Esattamente.


----------



## furs

Ma sicuramente *nessuno* nel Nord Italia usa la parola norcino. Certamente una persona di livello culturale (medio)alto ne conosce il significato, ma a mio avviso rimane un termine eminentemente centro-italiano. Prova ne sia che se fai una ricerca in rete, troverai 'norcinerie' esclusivamente in Toscana, Umbria e Lazio.


----------



## Pat (√2)

furs said:


> se fai una ricerca in rete, troverai 'norcinerie' esclusivamente in Toscana, Umbria e Lazio.


Norcineria trentina
Norcineria siciliana


----------



## Paulfromitaly

furs said:


> Ma sicuramente *nessuno* nel Nord Italia usa la parola norcino. Certamente una persona di livello culturale (medio)alto ne conosce il significato, ma a mio avviso rimane un termine eminentemente centro-italiano. Prova ne sia che se fai una ricerca in rete, troverai 'norcinerie' esclusivamente in Toscana, Umbria e Lazio.



Qui tutti usano la parola *norcino* se si vogliono esprimere in italiano. L'unica alternativa sarebbe usare termini dialettali.

http://www.norcinibresciani.it/


----------



## giginho

furs said:


> Ma sicuramente *nessuno* nel Nord Italia usa la parola norcino. Certamente una persona di livello culturale (medio)alto ne conosce il significato, ma a mio avviso rimane un termine eminentemente centro-italiano. Prova ne sia che se fai una ricerca in rete, troverai 'norcinerie' esclusivamente in Toscana, Umbria e Lazio.



No, contesto!  Da noi ci sono fior di salumi tipici che vengono fatti con l'aiuto del norcino, signore esperto nella dosatura di spezie e diavolerie varie che si usano per aromatizzare la carne degli insaccati. Se usi il termine norcino dalle mie parti verrai capito....e siamo abbastanza nordici da non essere del centro Italia!


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Paulfromitaly said:


> Esattamente.



Paolo, hai ragione in teoria ma torto in pratica. So che l'assenza di "reg." o "dial." indica che la parola fa parte della lingua italiana, che verosimilmente si parli sia ad Alagna Valsesia sia a Ragusa. Ma quello non guarantisce che si possa usare una parola in tutti i due luoghi ed essere capito. Vuol dire solamente che TEORETICAMENTE si DOVREBBE potere usare qualsiasi parola nel dizionario ed essere capito ovunque. Ma non sono d'accordo con te che la domanda "Si usa questa parola in quella zona?" sia illegittima. 
La risposta laconica, "Perché non guardi il dizionario?" non basta.


----------



## furs

giginho said:


> No, contesto!  Da noi ci sono fior di salumi tipici che vengono fatti con l'aiuto del norcino, signore esperto nella dosatura di spezie e diavolerie varie che si usano per aromatizzare la carne degli insaccati. Se usi il termine norcino dalle mie parti verrai capito....e siamo abbastanza nordici da non essere del centro Italia!


Sarà. Io ho vissuto in Venezia Giulia, Veneto, Lombardia, Piemonte, Liguria, Valle d'Aosta. E non credo di aver mai visto o sentito il termine in questione (che conosco solo per aver frequentato le regioni dove invece è relativamente comune) in nessuna di queste zone .


----------



## giginho

furs said:


> Sarà. Io ho vissuto in Venezia Giulia, Veneto, Lombardia, Piemonte, Liguria, Valle d'Aosta. E non credo di aver mai visto o sentito il termine in questione (che conosco solo per aver frequentato le regioni dove invece è relativamente comune) in nessuna di queste zone .



Ti racconto quando ho sentito per la prima volta il termine: era da poco passato Sant'Antonio, quando di solito si ammazza il maiale per farne salumi secondo la tradizione (almeno in Piemonte). Io e mio zio dovevamo andare da un produttore di salumi, nonché allevatore di maiali per comprare i prodotti e mio zio chiama per confermare l'appuntamento. Il fattore gli disse: "dobbiamo rimandare perché il Norcino non è riuscito a passare". Dubito fortemente (conoscendolo) che quel fattore avesse una cultura di molto superiore alla media; sicuramente era del mestiere e questo può essere il motivo per cui ha usato quel particolare nome per il signore esperto nel dosaggio di quelli che in piemonte si chiamano "gusti", ovvero sale e spezie varie (non so se è un termine universale).

Questa è la mia esperienza diretta. 

Saluti!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> che l'assenza di "reg." o "dial." indica che la parola fa parte della lingua italiana, che verosimilmente si parli sia ad Alagna Valsesia sia a Ragusa. Ma quello non guarantisce che si possa usare una parola in tutti i due luoghi ed essere capito.



Invece lo garantisce. 
L'assenza di "reg." o "dial." indica ESATTAMENTE che una parola fa parte della lingua italiana, ovvero che è usata su tutto il territorio nazionale.
Questo non significa che tale parola sia di uso comune o usata frequentemente, indica SOLO che è riconosciuta in tutta italia.
Se io non conosco un termine presente nel dizionario e che non è indicato come "locale o regionale" ma usato su tutto il territorio, è per mia ignoranza personale o perchè per esempio è molto specifico, non per altre ragioni.


----------



## Nino83

furs said:


> Sarà. Io ho vissuto in Venezia Giulia, Veneto, Lombardia, Piemonte, Liguria, Valle d'Aosta. E non credo di aver mai visto o sentito il termine in questione (che conosco solo per aver frequentato le regioni dove invece è relativamente comune) in nessuna di queste zone .



Non posso che essere d'accordo, per quanto riguarda la Sicilia. 
Parola quasi sconosciuta. L'ho sentita solo in televisione, in programmi del tipo "Linea Verde", "Ambiente Italia" e roba simile.


----------



## alfaalfa

Nino83 said:


> Non posso che essere d'accordo, per quanto riguarda la Sicilia.
> Parola quasi sconosciuta. L'ho sentita solo in televisione, in programmi del tipo "Linea Verde", "Ambiente Italia" e roba simile.


Stessa cosa in Puglia dove si conosce la figura dell' insaccatore (che però non lavora solo gli insaccati). Ma se chiedi ad un pizzicagnolo qualsiasi chi è il norcino te lo saprà dire anche se la maggioranza della popolazione locale non usa/conosce il termine. Faccio un piccolo paragone culinario: tutti sanno che nel vino vengono aggiunte sostanze chiamate comunemente "antiacido" o simili, ma se ad uno del settore, da nord a sud, parli di solfite/bisolfite sa esattamente a cosa ti riferisci.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

alfaalfa said:


> Ma se chiedi ad un pizzicagnolo qualsiasi chi è il norcino te lo saprà dire anche se la maggioranza della popolazione locale non usa/conosce il termine.



Esttamente il punto della questione: la scarsa diffusione del termine è il motivo per cui alcune persone non ne conoscono il significato, NON un presunto uso solo regionale o locale.


----------



## violapais

Ragazzi, io sono di Bergamo ma chi produce i salami l'ho sempre chiamato norcino. E lo stesso hanno sempre fatto mio padre e mio nonno. E mio nonno aveva frequentato la scuola fino alla quinta elementare, quindi non sono sicura di poterlo definire "di media o alta cultura", non nel senso che si attribuisce attualmente al termine. 

Semplicemente, penso che la gente che vive in città, lontano dalle realtà produttive, possa non conoscere il termine perché il salame, se lo vuole, lo va a comprare al supermercato. Semplicemente, non si è mai chiesto chi lo produca. Da noi c'è tantissima gente che il salame se lo fa in casa e c'è anche una certa competizione tra norcini (e tra fazioni che sostengono la bontà di uno o dell'altro prodotto, che dipende tra le altre cose dalla quantità e la qualità di spezie aggiunte, come diceva Giginho)... quindi direi che la maggior parte delle persone SA, fin da molto giovane, di cosa si sta parlando quando sente nominare un norcino.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Sono d'accordo con Violapais. "

"Norcino" è il termine specifico per designare un mestiere (specifico), lo si può conoscere o meno (come per altri termini), ma dire che sia regionale o appartenente ad un "repertorio" culturalmente medio-alto sarebbe sbagliato.


----------



## Odysseus54

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Paolo, hai ragione in teoria ma torto in pratica. So che l'assenza di "reg." o "dial." indica che la parola fa parte della lingua italiana, che verosimilmente si parli sia ad Alagna Valsesia sia a Ragusa. Ma quello non guarantisce che si possa usare una parola in tutti i due luoghi ed essere capito. Vuol dire solamente che TEORETICAMENTE si DOVREBBE potere usare qualsiasi parola nel dizionario ed essere capito ovunque. Ma non sono d'accordo con te che la domanda "Si usa questa parola in quella zona?" sia illegittima.
> La risposta laconica, "Perché non guardi il dizionario?" non basta.




Laura, guarda che Paul ha ragione al 100%, per quanto riguarda la questione delle indicazioni sul dizionario.  Se manca l'indicazione che il termine e' locale o dialettale, puoi tranquillamente concludere che si tratta di italiano standard, quello che si insegna a scuola, quello che parlano alla radio e alla TV, quello che si legge sui libri in italiano.  

Anche sul termine 'norcino' puoi andare tranquilla.  L'origine e' magari locale, nel senso che a Norcia esisteva una 'scuola' di artigianato relativa alla macellazione del maiale e alla preparazione di prosciutti e insaccati, che produceva artigiani che giravano per le campagne sicuramente del centro, ma forse anche oltre, facendo il loro mestiere specializzato.  Che era importante, perche' se le carni del maiale di una famiglia andavano a male per una salatura fatta male, era la fame.  Questi importanti artigiani hanno finito col prendere il nome dalla citta' di provenienza del mestiere.  E il termine e' stato accolto nell'italiano standard, probabilmente perche' non esistevano termini concorrenti.   In effetti, anche in questo thread i 'nazionalisti' meridionali e settentrionali hanno espresso dei dubbi antiimperialisti di principio sulla comprensibilita' universale del termine 'norcino', ma non hanno proposto alternative di termini specifici preferiti localmente.  Il che mi pare rafforzi la teoria che il termine 'norcino' e' un termine magari specializzato e di origine locale, ma attualmente non locale.  Il fatto che a Milano magari lo conoscano in pochi, ha piu' a che vedere con la Grande Distribuzione Organizzata del cibo, che allontana i consumatori dalla produzione e dai termini a essa connessi, che con un fatto linguistico.

Ora, se la tua preoccupazione e' che possano esistere zone dell'Italia dove l'italiano si parla come seconda lingua, e la prima 'lingua' e' il dialetto, e vuoi assicurarti di esser capita da tutti, anche da persone degli strati socio-economici piu' umili e culturalmente isolati, il problema in effetti esiste, e non si limita a pochi termini, ne' e' problema solo del meridione. 
 Ma non e' un problema della lingua italiana, e' un problema delle parlate degli italiani, che sono molto variegate e spesso non del tutto comprensibili per chi e' nato e cresciuto magari a solo 50 km di distanza.  E ovviamente questo problema e' in genere piu' grave nelle zone piu' lontane dal centro, a misura che le parlate si allontanano sempre di piu' dal toscano e dai dialetti centrali (umbri, laziali, parte di quelli marchigiani), piu' omogenei e vicini all'italiano standard. 

La scelta, e non solo per questo termine, e' piuttosto semplice : o si parla l'italiano oppure, se l'interlocutore non parla l'italiano, o non lo parla a sufficienza, bisogna parlare la lingua o il dialetto dell'interlocutore, se si vuole essere capiti.  Altra cosa che ha gia' detto Paul.  O al limite si descrive il signiificato in termini piu' generici.


----------



## giginho

Odysseus54 said:


> In effetti, anche in questo thread i 'nazionalisti' meridionali e settentrionali hanno espresso dei dubbi antiimperialisti di principio sulla comprensibilita' universale del termine 'norcino', ma non hanno proposto alternative di termini specifici preferiti localmente.  Il che mi pare rafforzi la teoria che il termine 'norcino' e' un termine magari specializzato e di origine locale, ma attualmente non locale.  Il fatto che a Milano magari lo conoscano in pochi, ha piu' a che vedere con la Grande Distribuzione Organizzata del cibo, che allontana i consumatori dalla produzione e dai termini a essa connessi, che con un fatto linguistico.
> 
> Ody, ma hai letto bene il thread? sono solo in 2 a contestare il termine norcino, uno per il nord e uno per il sud, mentre tutti gli altri partecipanti sostengono che il termine norcino sia quello corretto da usare, siano essi "nazionalisti meridionali o settentrionali" per usare le tue parole.
> 
> 
> E ovviamente questo problema e' in genere piu' grave nelle zone piu' lontane dal centro, a misura che le parlate si allontanano sempre di piu' dal toscano e dai dialetti centrali (umbri, laziali, parte di quelli marchigiani), piu' omogenei e vicini all'italiano standard.
> 
> Anche qui contesto. Le parlate sono una cosa e i dialetti sono altra cosa. Dire che i dialetti umbri, laziali (dio ci salvi!) e toscani sono vicini all'italiano standard mi sembra veramente eccessivo. Per quanto riguarda il lazio, inoltre, sembra che nemmeno i giornalisti laziali riescano ad esprimersi in italiano corretto senza cadere nella parlata locale.



Riassumendo: abbiamo detto tutti, concordando con Paul e con te, che "Norcino" è un sacrosanto termine italiano, che è conosciuto praticamente da chiunque si muova nel settore salumiero (??) o in settori limitrofi e che anche uno dei più intransigenti nazionalisti sabaudi si trova d'accordo con un fratello pugliese (AlfaAlfa) circa il citato termine.

P.S. Chiudo con una battuta...concedetemela, così, per ridere un po': forse in Umbria, nelle Marche o nel Lazio ci sono i dialetti, noi abbiamo una lingua ufficialmente riconosciuta: la lenga piemonteisa!


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Odysseus e Paul, rispettosamente, avete torto in un modo enorme.  Capisco perfettamente la differenza fra la lingua italiana e i dialetti.  Per cortesia, non implicare che i meridionali non la capiscano.  C'era pochissimo bisogno emfatizzare il fatto che un parola nel dizionario faccia parte della lingua italiana!  La ragione che avete torto è che in un dizionario spagnolo, indicano parole che si usano o nel Sudamerica o nella Spagna, _anche se tutti e due parlino spagnolo. _La stessa cosa con i dizionari inglesi. Ma secondo la vostra logica, un'americano che non usa la parola "car park" sia ignorante della lingua (per usare le parole di Paolo stesso).  Perché nella Sicilia la parola _norcino_ non si usa NON VUOL DIRE che i siciliani non sappiano parlare l'italiano puro.  State confondendo due cose diversissime: una persona che non capisce la differenza fra _lui_ e _iddu_, e una persona che, a causa di dove si trova geograficamente, non usa certe parole che non si usano universalmente.


----------



## violapais

Non quoto se no viene un post lungo un chilometro. Il fatto è che lo spagnolo e l'inglese americani hanno iniziato a differenziarsi subito dopo l'indipendenza per questioni culturali e soprattutto lontananza geografica. Per quanto casa mia possa distare da Palermo, non è una distanza paragonabile. E poi qui qualcuno chiede la secessione, ma fin ora dichiarazioni di Indipendenza non ne ho viste. Anche perché Bossi dubito sappia scrivere come Franklin, senza offesa. Premesso questo, il termine è sul vocabolario, che non ne presenta uno alternativo come i "doppi" dell'inglese, o comunque fin ora non è emerso. Quindi mi permetto  di dire che non c'entra l'italiano puro o il saperlo parlare. Il mestiere non è diffuso o conosciuto come quello dell'idraulico... è normale che qualcuno non lo conosca, a nord, sud o al centro. Mi viene in mente il liutaio... non è che se non so in cosa consista non conosco l'italiano, è solo un termine (ed un mestiere) poco diffuso in alcune zone.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

violapais said:


> Il mestiere non è diffuso o conosciuto come quello dell'idraulico... è normale che qualcuno non lo conosca, a nord, sud o al centro. Mi viene in mente il liutaio... non è che se non so in cosa consista non conosco l'italiano, è solo un termine (ed un mestiere) poco diffuso in alcune zone.


  Ma i salumi si fanno nel Sud in quantità enorme.  Devono essere persone che li fanno -- sennò, i salumieri non avrebbero niente da vendere.  Allora, chi sono queste persone, nel meridione, che fanno tutti questi prelibati salumi?


----------



## violapais

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Ma i salumi si fanno nel Sud in quantità enorme.  Devono essere persone che li fanno -- sennò, i salumieri non avrebbero niente da vendere.  Allora, chi sono queste persone, nel meridione, che fanno tutti questi prelibati salumi?



Norcini?  (Scusa, non sono riuscita a trattenermi) 
Chiaro che al sud si producono salumi L'Aura (come in tutto il Paese credo)... e secondo me potresti, la prima volta che vai in salumeria, chiedere come si chiama la persona che li produce e condividere la tua esperienza con noi. Così conosceremmo un'altra parola che magari fin qui non è saltata fuori. 

Buona serata a tutti.
V.


----------



## Odysseus54

giginho said:


> noi abbiamo una lingua ufficialmente riconosciuta: la lenga piemonteisa!



Quindi, rispetto all'italiano, non siete madrilingua - era questo quello che volevi dire ? 

Come dice un mio amico fraterno di Milano : "Penso in milanese e poi traduco in italiano"


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

violapais said:


> vai in salumeria, chiedere come si chiama la persona che li produce e condividere la tua esperienza con noi


  E se la parola non sia autenticata ancora da Treccani et al. -- secondo la logica di certe persone qua -- non sarebbe una parola d'italiano puro, e dunque quel macellaio sarebbe un ignorante che non sa parlare l'italiano "puro."  Ma cosa diciamo dell'ignoranza delle persone che non conoscono il processo usato dai lessicografi per scrivere un dizionario?  I dizionari tentano d'includere le parole che la gente usa.  In ogni edizione di ogni dizionario, ci sono nuove parole -- cioè, parole nuovamente autenticate -- e ci sono parole che erano cancellate, a causa di disuo.  Sarebbe ignorante dire che la lingua sia la cosa che i dizionari ci comandano di usare.  La lingua è quel che i dizionari tentano di codificare dopo il fatto.


----------



## stella_maris_74

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> E se la parola non sia autenticata ancora da Treccani et al. -- secondo la logica di certe persone qua -- non sarebbe una parola d'italiano puro, e dunque quel macellaio sarebbe un ignorante che non sa parlare l'italiano "puro."



Ciao L'aura,
temo ci sia un equivoco di fondo: dire che una persona può non essere a conoscenza di un termine non equivale a definire questa persona come "ignorante".

Forse mi sono un po' persa tra tutti i post, ma mi sembra di aver capito che tu cerchi un termine usato (o comprensibile) specificamente in Calabria. 
Fino a ora, nonostante i numerosi interventi, questo termine non è saltato fuori, ma ne è saltato fuori un altro (norcino) che appartiene a tutti gli effetti alla lingua italiana e come tale si presuppone che possa essere usato e compreso in tutta Italia, per lo meno tra persone che hanno a che fare (a qualsiasi titolo) con l'arte di produrre i salumi e conoscono la relativa terminologia.

Questo è tutto.


----------



## Odysseus54

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Ma i salumi si fanno nel Sud in quantità enorme.  Devono essere persone che li fanno -- sennò, i salumieri non avrebbero niente da vendere.  Allora, chi sono queste persone, nel meridione, che fanno tutti questi prelibati salumi?




Sono norcini.  La loro attivita' e il negozio su cui si appoggiano si chiama norcineria.  Il termine e' italiano standard, e si utilizza in tutta Italia.  Queste affermazioni sono sostenute da :

- dizionari
- vari madrilingua italiani che si sono espressi in questa discussione.
- ricerche su google, di cui qui hai un esempio.

Questa e' la mia posizione, di cui sono ragionevolmente certo.  Non escludo in linea di principio l'esistenza di altri termini, ma non li conosco.


Qual'e' la tua posizione?  Come dovremmo chiamare secondo te i norcini nel sud d'Italia ?  Ancora non l'ho capito.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

stella_maris_74 said:


> Forse mi sono un po' persa tra tutti i post


  Sì, nel senso che Paolo ha usato la parola "ignoranza" per una persona che non usa le parole nel dizionario _nonostante la regione in cui vive. _Questa scelta da parte di Paolo mi ha offeso.


----------



## stella_maris_74

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Sì, nel senso che Paolo ha usato  la parola "ignoranza" per una persona che non usa le parole nel  dizionario _nonostante la regione in cui vive. _Questa scelta da parte di Paolo mi ha offeso.



Hai frainteso, L'Aura. Paul ha scritto:



Paulfromitaly said:


> Se io non conosco un termine presente nel dizionario e che non è indicato come "locale o regionale" ma usato su tutto il territorio, è per mia ignoranza personale o perchè per esempio è molto specifico, non per altre ragioni.



In questo caso "per mia ignoranza personale" non significa "perché sono ignorante", ma semplicemente "per mia mancata conoscenza".
Ci sono un sacco di termini che io personalmente non ho mai sentito, ad esempio, anche se si tratta di termini comunemente utilizzati in lingua italiana. Non significa che quei termini non esistano, né che io sia "ignorante" (nel senso spregiativo). Significa solo che non ne conosco il significato, perché non li ho mai incontrati prima oppure perché appartengono a una terminologia specifica che non fa parte della mia esperienza o del mio lessico abituale.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Se i dizionari in sé fossero sufficienti, non ci sarebbe bisogno per gli utilissimi forum come questo.  Io sono convinto che Treccani et al. tentino, in buona fede, di stabilire quali sono le parole usate dalla gente -- in tutta l'Italia, non solo Firenze.  Mi è chiaro adesso che (1) Il termine salumiere si usa nella Sicilia per norcino; (2) Il termine norcino si usa POCHISSIMO in Sicilia, per la stessa ragione che noi in America non usiamo "car park." (3) Treccani, dunque, non è 100% preciso in questo lemma. Perciò abbiamo WordReference.  Ma quando Paolo mi fa la domanda laconica, "Perché non hai consultato il dizionario?" -- poi facilmente capire perché rimango offeso.


----------



## stella_maris_74

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> (1) Il termine salumiere si usa nella Sicilia per norcino; *(2) Il termine norcino si usa POCHISSIMO in Sicilia*, per la stessa ragione che noi in America non usiamo "car park." (3) Treccani, dunque, non è 100% preciso in questo lemma. Perciò abbiamo WordReference.  Ma quando Paolo mi fa la domanda laconica, "Perché non hai consultato il dizionario?" -- poi facilmente capire perché rimango offeso.



Non so da dove hai stabilito questa cosa (la 2). Odysseus ti ha persino dato un link che la smentisce. Io te ne do un altro.
Se fossi in te ci penserei due volte prima di affermare con tanta sicurezza che un dizionario autorevole come il Treccani "non è preciso".
Se il termine _norcino _è scarsamente conosciuto (non solo in Sicilia ma probabilmente in tutta Italia, cosa comunque tutta da dimostrare) è perché si tratta di un termine che la maggior parte della gente non incontra abitualmente nei discorsi della vita quotidiana, e magari troverai anche a Milano, Torino e Reggio Emilia persone che dicono più sbrigativamente "salumiere" solo perché si tratta di un termine di uso e diffusione più comune (ancorché impreciso) e magari non sanno che il professionista che si occupa di quest'arte si chiama più propriamente "norcino". Non è un dramma, è normale. Non tutti sono tenuti a conoscere a memoria tutto il dizionario della lingua italiana.

Se poi hai "deciso" di trarre autonomamente le tue conclusioni e di ignorare i contributi che le confutano, pace, sei libero di farlo


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Ho scritto a un chef siciliano, che mi ha risposto, "Lo chiamiamo il salumiere [...] Noi semplifichiamo salumiere per chi vende e taglia i salumi." Ripeto, Treccani è impreciso in quest'istanza. (Anche Garzanti et al., che dicono solamente "chi vende salumi.")


----------



## stella_maris_74

L'aura, nel primo post tu hai chiesto:



L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Amici,
> 
> Cerco la parola giusta per la persona non che VENDE i salumi ma che FA i salumi.   [...]Comunque, tutti i dizionari (Treccani, Garzanti) dicono che il salumiere/salumaio sia la persona che VENDE i salumi.



Ora scrivi: 


L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Ho scritto a un chef siciliano, che mi ha risposto, "Lo chiamiamo il salumiere [...] Noi semplifichiamo salumiere per chi vende e taglia i salumi." Ripeto, Treccani è impreciso in quest'istanza.



A me il tuo amico chef siciliano sembra decisamente più impreciso del Treccani, e fra l'altro conferma ciò che io stessa ho scritto più sopra:


> magari troverai anche a Milano, Torino e Reggio Emilia persone che  dicono più sbrigativamente "salumiere" solo perché si tratta di un  termine di uso e diffusione più comune (ancorché impreciso) e magari non  sanno che il professionista che si occupa di quest'arte si chiama più  propriamente "norcino"



Comunque contento tu, contenti tutti.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Scontento perché la mia domanda è stata validissima. Gli editori e editrici qua danno un'infallibilità ai dizionari che, se fosse vero, di un forum non ci sarebbe bisogno!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Qui non ci sono editori ed editrici, solo utenti, che danno un contributo basato sulla propria conoscenza ed esperienza. E sì, fino a prova contraria (che non c'è stata) i dizionari sono affidabili e sono punti di riferimento accettati e rispettati.
Questo forum esiste non per sostituirsi ai dizionari, ma per chiarire alcuni aspetti particolari che sui dizionari possono non essere contemplati.. come ad esempio l'esistenza di un termine specifico in una regione specifica, noto probabilmente solo ai locali e non presente sul dizionario perché il dizionario di norma si occupa soltanto dell'italiano standard e (marcandole opportunamente) delle varianti regionali più diffuse. Che è quello che stiamo dicendo da oltre 30 post a questa parte 

Se preferisci affidarti all'opinione del tuo amico chef, nessuno te lo impedisce.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Treccani e Garzanti ascoltano i chef, e tutti gli altri che parlano una lingua.  Abbiamo due idee diverse del processo lessicografico.


----------



## Nino83

stella_maris_74 said:


> Odysseus ti ha persino dato un link che la smentisce. Io te ne do un altro.



Ragazzi. Dei 9 risultati per "norcineria siciliana", un paio sono di riviste di "slowfood" (Petrini ha tutta la mia ammirazione ma, non è siciliano...), uno è di "eataly" (anche Farinetti è piemontese) e solo uno, dico uno (su tutto google) è siciliano (ovvero "gusto siculo"). Gli altri link non funzionano. 

Se si cerca, invece "norcineria marchigiana" (regione con poco più di un milione di abitanti), si trovano 926 risultati. 

Secondo me non sarebbe del tutto impreciso dire che, nonostante il termine possa essere conosciuto dagli addetti ai lavori in tutta Italia, è chiaramente più utilizzato in alcune regioni che in altre. 

Tutto ciò senza alcun intento polemico


----------



## Pat (√2)

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Treccani e Garzanti ascoltano gli chef, e tutti gli altri che parlano una lingua.


 Certamente. Quindi i dizionari sono tutti sordi?
Il mestiere del norcino esiste da più di 1000 anni. Ora, non credi che in tutto questo tempo qualche dizionario si sarebbe degnato di registrare eventuali sinonimi? Altri termini che designano il mestiere? Anche solo regionali? L'unico che lo fa è proprio il Treccani, con _salumaio_ -> _Anche, nome generico di chi lavora alla salagione, insaccatura, stagionatura e affumicatura della carne, soprattutto suina._


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Toscana ha 3.700.000 abitanti.  "Norcineria toscana" fa 2680 risultati. 
Campania ha 5.770.000 abitanti. "Norcineria campana" fa 9 risultati.



Pat (√2) said:


> Quindi i dizionari sono tutti sordi?




No, infatti seguono un certo processo lessicografico molto sano. Cercano di imparare (1) quali parole sono usate, e (2) dove sono usate? Anche il gergo e i colloquiali entrano nel dizionario se siano usati abbastanza - con una notazione, naturalmente. È questo il processo.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nino83 said:


> Secondo me non sarebbe del tutto impreciso dire che, nonostante il termine possa essere conosciuto dagli addetti ai lavori in tutta Italia, è chiaramente più utilizzato in alcune regioni che in altre.



Ciao Nino  
Mi sembra che questo sia proprio quanto abbiamo affermato quasi tutti. Il fatto che sia più utilizzato nelle regioni in cui storicamente questa figura è nata è fuor di dubbio. Frattanto ho fatto una ricerca e ho scoperto che delle varianti strettamente regionali esistono:
http://www.madefortaste.eu/j/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=104&Itemid=77&lang=it
[grassetti miei]:


> *Il norcino*
> 
> La lavorazione di carni suine ha una lunga tradizione, dagli antichi  romani, alle pratiche maturate nel medioevo, dall’attività artigianale  dei *mazén nell’Italia settentrionale* e dei *norcini in quella centro  meridionale*, alle prime forme di attività industriale.



E su Wikipedia se ne cita un'altra:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norcino


> In Friuli la sua attività era, ed è così importante che nella lingua friulana il termine _norcino_ viene tradotto in _purcitâr_ che deriva dal nome _purcit_, maiale



Altre varianti strettamente legate al Meridione d'Italia non ne ho trovate. Ciò non significa che non esistano, naturalmente, solo che non sono (ancora) saltate fuori.
Il punto è che di tutte le varianti locali o dialettali probabilmente esistenti, l'unica a essere entrata nell'italiano standard registrato nei dizionari è _norcino_, con _salumaio _in seconda posizione (ma anche per questo termine una eventuale maggiore diffusione nel Sud rispetto a _norcino _è tutta da dimostrare). E questo a prescindere da quante persone in tutta Italia (o in ciascuna regione) siano effettivamente a conoscenza di questa parola al di fuori dell'ambito di cui fa parte e la usino comunemente nella vita quotidiana.

La penso come Pat:



Pat (√2) said:


> Il mestiere del norcino esiste da più di 1000 anni. Ora, non credi che in tutto questo tempo qualche dizionario si sarebbe degnato di registrare eventuali sinonimi? Altri termini che designano il mestiere? Anche solo regionali? L'unico che lo fa è proprio il Treccani, con _salumaio_ -> _Anche, nome generico di chi lavora alla salagione, insaccatura, stagionatura e affumicatura della carne, soprattutto suina._



L'aura, mi pare che tu ti contraddica da solo. Da un lato affermi che i dizionari non fanno altro che registrare (ti cito) "(1) quali parole sono usate, e (2) dove sono usate? Anche il gergo e i  colloquiali entrano nel dizionario se siano usati abbastanza - con una  notazione"
Da questa tua affermazione, su cui non ho nulla da eccepire, deriva necessariamente la conclusione (che tu però ti rifiuti di accettare) che se il dizionario ha registrato "norcino", e non lo ha marcato come strettamente regionale, allora vuol dire che questo è il termine (1) più usato e (2) facente ormai parte dell'italiano standard nonostante abbia avuto origine in una regione precisa.
Perdonami la franchezza, ma non penso che tu sia nella posizione di poter affermare che il dizionario Treccani non sa fare il suo lavoro.


In mancanza (perché non le abbiamo trovate) di altre varianti *largamente* confermate come specificamente in uso nel Meridione (per intenderci, di omologhi siciliani o calabresi di _mazén_ e _purcitar_) l'opzione più sicura è ricorrere all'italiano standard, se uno vuole essere preciso, o altrimenti accontentarsi dei più imprecisi ma senz'altro più diffusi nel lessico quotidiano _salumaio _e _salumiere_.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

stella_maris_74 said:


> L'aura, mi pare che tu ti contraddica da solo.



Nessuna contraddizione. I dizionari, usando il summenzionato processo lessicografico, si raffinano con ogni nuova edizione, sempre in ricerca del sapere come parla la gente in vita reale. Nel passato, usavano schedari e schede. Non so cose sono i mezzi oggigiorno. Ma oggi, come prima, appena fossero messi a conoscenza del problema, un essere umano inizierebbe una nuova "scheda" e scriverebbe "NORCINO" su essa. Tutte le "schede" sarebbero discusse prima della prossima edizione.  Ecco il processo dei dizionari.  Il processo in questo forum è un po' diverso: la soluzione di Paolo è che i siciliani debbano leggere più dizionari.  Anche tu hai un'idea imperiale del dizionario come una scrittura sacra.  Ti vedi in forma d'insultare gli altri utenti -- "Tu puoi credere il tuo amico chef siciliano se vuoi."  Questo comportamento che dimostrate è un'altra cosa, off-topic per questo thread.  Ma estremamente on-topic è  la mancanza di comprensione linguistica.  Hai visto le statistiche -- 2.000 hit vs. 9 hit.  Treccani e Garzanti sono interessatissimi in queste statistiche.  Tu e Paolo siete pochissimo interessati.  Questo è il discorso.  La mia domanda originale era LEGITTIMA E VALIDA.


----------



## stella_maris_74

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> la soluzione di Paolo è che i siciliani debbano leggere più dizionari.  Anche tu hai un'idea imperiale del dizionario come una scrittura sacra.  Ti vedi in forma d'insultare gli altri utenti



Mi spiace dovertelo dire, L'Aura, ma queste sono conclusioni tue arbitrarie in quanto nessuno ha mai detto niente del genere e nessuno ha insultato nessuno.
Abbiamo solo confrontato delle idee, conoscenze ed esperienze linguistiche, che è ciò che si fa in questo forum.
Vedo però che è inutile continuare a parlarne visto che 1) ormai ti sei fatto la tua convinzione e 2), su questo ti do ragione, stiamo andando davvero off-topic.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Nino  

Naturalmente. E' più utilizzato in alcune regioni rispetto ad altre proprio perché in queste regioni la diffusione del mestiere è più alta ... tanto  da aver determinato addirittura l'origine del nome di un mestiere. 
Voglio dire che ogni regione ha prodotti tipici e relativi mestieri tipici: è assodato che "norcino" derivi da Norcia ed è quindi logico che la derivazione del nome sia sintomatica della grande quantità di "norcini" nella provincia e nella regione. E', fondamentalmente, così anche per la famosa "pasta all'_amatriciana"_, tipica della città di Amatrice, da cui deriva il nome. 

Non parlerei di "diffusione" (propriamente detta) del termine, ma del mestiere e, semmai, di "conoscenza" del termine che può essere certamente considerato specifico perché derivato (ma non limitato) alla tipicità di una produzione locale. Lo dimostra il fatto che "gli addetti ai lavori", come giustamente dici, da nord a sud, si dichiarano "norcini": qui, ad esempio, si parla di mastri norcini che producono il prosciutto crudo San Daniele (Friuli).


----------



## Nino83

Stella, Anna, siamo d'accordo  
Se, invece di una laurea in giurisprudenza ne avessi presa una in agraria, probabilmente conoscerei il termine. 
Volevo solo sottolineare che ho chiesto ad un po' di persone (da novantenni che parlano prevalentemente in siciliano a coetanei laureati) e nessuno mi ha saputo rispondere. Qualcuno mi ha detto "un liquore" (forse confondendosi col "nocino") qualche altro "un nocciolato", altri semplicemente nulla. 
Ciò mi porta a pensare che ci possano essere categorie di vocaboli che fanno parte della lingua standard ma sono, allo stesso tempo, sconosciuti in alcune regioni.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Nino
> 
> Naturalmente. E' più utilizzato in alcune regioni rispetto ad altre proprio perché in queste regioni la diffusione del mestiere è più alta ... tanto  da aver determinato addirittura l'origine del nome di un mestiere.
> Voglio dire che ogni regione ha prodotti tipici e relativi mestieri tipici: è assodato che "norcino" derivi da Norcia ed è quindi logico che la derivazione del nome sia sintomatica della grande quantità di "norcini" nella provincia e nella regione. E', fondamentalmente, così anche per la famosa "pasta all'_amatriciana"_, tipica della città di Amatrice, da cui deriva il nome.
> 
> Non parlerei di "diffusione" (propriamente detta) del termine, ma del mestiere e, semmai, di "conoscenza" del termine che può essere certamente considerato specifico perché derivato (ma non limitato) alla tipicità di una produzione locale. Lo dimostra il fatto che "gli addetti ai lavori", come giustamente dici, da nord a sud, si dichiarano "norcini": qui, ad esempio, si parla di mastri norcini che producono il prosciutto crudo San Daniele (Friuli).



 concordo in pieno 



Nino83 said:


> Stella, Anna, siamo d'accordo
> Se, invece di una laurea in giurisprudenza ne avessi presa una in agraria, probabilmente conoscerei il termine.
> Volevo solo sottolineare che ho chiesto ad un po' di persone (da novantenni che parlano prevalentemente in siciliano a coetanei laureati) e nessuno mi ha saputo rispondere. Qualcuno mi ha detto "un liquore" (forse confondendosi col "nocino") qualche altro "un nocciolato", altri semplicemente nulla.
> Ciò mi porta a pensare che ci possano essere categorie di vocaboli che fanno parte della lingua standard ma sono, allo stesso tempo, sconosciuti in alcune regioni.



Eh, ma qualcuno di loro ti ha suggerito un termine alternativo locale per chi fa questo mestiere? Perché oltre ad appurare, a spanne, quanto sia (s)conosciuta la parola _norcino _alle varie latitudini dello Stivale mi sembra di aver capito che lo scopo di questo thread sia anche scoprire se dalle tue parti questo professionista viene chiamato in un altro modo


----------



## Nino83

stella_maris_74 said:


> mi sembra di aver capito che lo scopo di questo thread sia anche scoprire se dalle tue parti questo professionista viene chiamato in un altro modo



Specifico, no. 
Produttore di salumi, salumaio. 

Ad esempio, "produttori artigiani" (qui si parla del salame "Sant'Angelo IGP"): 

http://www.comune.santangelodibrolo.me.it/ComRubricheScheda.asp?R=1306&Id=6469


----------



## Anja.Ann

Nino83 said:


> Qualcuno mi ha detto "un liquore" (forse confondendosi col "nocino") qualche altro "un nocciolato", altri semplicemente nulla.



  



> Ciò mi porta a pensare che ci possano essere categorie di vocaboli che fanno parte della lingua standard ma sono, allo stesso tempo, sconosciuti in alcune regioni.



Nino , forse per la specificità del termine, ma specifico (per rispondere a L'Aura ), non significa "regionale".  
Norcini di tutto il mondo ... unitevi!


----------



## Nino83

Anja.Ann said:


> forse per la specificità del termine, ma specifico (per rispondere a L'Aura ), non significa "regionale".



Da quel che ho capito ci vorrebbero due condizioni: a) avere a che fare con l'agricoltura o l'allevamento b) parlare la lingua italiana 

I novantenni agricoltori hanno l'italiano come seconda lingua mentre i miei coetanei non lavorano nel settore agricolo/agroalimentare. 

Quindi si è rivelata un'impresa impossibile trovare qualcuno che conoscesse il termine.


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno ragazzi!

Siccome sono bilingue (tanto per continuare il gioco con Ody!  ) confermo che in Piemonte il termine norcino è usato e comprensibile ai più (soprattutto addetti ai lavori), qui c'è un esempio di quello che si trovare in rete....non proprio articoli specifici rivolti agli addetti ai lavori.

Colgo anche l'occasione per ringraziare  Stella per il bellissimo lavoro di ricerca che ha arricchito questo post.

Nel mio piccolo vorrei contribuire dicendo che, in Piemontese (zona di Cuneo), ho sentito usare la piemontesizzazione del termine italiano: el norcin (la "e"  è muta e la "o" si legge "u").

Tanto vi dovevo.


----------



## violapais

giginho said:


> Buongiorno ragazzi!
> 
> Siccome sono bilingue (tanto per continuare il gioco con Ody!  ) confermo che in Piemonte il termine norcino è usato e comprensibile ai più (soprattutto addetti ai lavori), qui c'è un esempio di quello che si trovare in rete....non proprio articoli specifici rivolti agli addetti ai lavori.
> 
> Colgo anche l'occasione per ringraziare  Stella per il bellissimo lavoro di ricerca che ha arricchito questo post.
> 
> Nel mio piccolo vorrei contribuire dicendo che, in Piemontese (zona di Cuneo), ho sentito usare la piemontesizzazione del termine italiano: el norcin (la "e"  è muta e la "o" si legge "u").
> 
> Tanto vi dovevo.



Anche da noi: "nursì" o "nurhì"... o ancora "còpadur" (anche se questo si riferisce più che altro a chi uccide il maiale e ne ricava i salumi, non solo il salame), ma decisamente sono termini dialettali. Comunque in italiano rimane norcino, nemmeno i miei hanno sentito altri termini (prontamente consultati, hanno risposto: norcino. Alla mia domanda: in alternativa? Hanno risposto: non lo so).


----------



## Sempervirens

Signori, se può essere utile, cito i punti più salienti della definizione del mio Devoto-Oli.

*Norcineria   *_Nell'Italia centrale, locale destinato alla lavorazione e alla vendita della carne suina.

_*Norcino  *_agg. e sost. Di Norcia. Abitante di Norcia. Persona esperta nel castrare i maiali per l'ingrasso, nel macellarli e soprattutto
                                nel lavorarne le carni per farne salumi: anche , il titolare o gestore di un negozio di vendita di carni suine.

_In Toscana il termine è conosciuto. 

Purtroppo, nelle edizioni che ho trovato del Vocabolario della Crusca il termine in questione non compare per niente, nonostante 1.000 e più di attività di chi fa tal mestiere.

Ho trovato questo materiale consultabile. Giusto per rintracciare la parola e capirne i vari significati assunti nel tempo.

http://books.google.it/books?id=RuL...Q&ved=0CCIQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=norcino&f=false

Mi sembra di aver capito che la parola è entrata a far parte dell'italiano ma che non è conosciuta da molte persone. Succede.

S.V


----------



## francisgranada

Carissimi consumatrici e consumatori di salumi! 

Ho una domanda: nella lingua quottidiana/commune, è escluso che il termine "salumiere" si usi anche per quello che produce i salumi (eventualmente li anche vende)?

P.S. Spesso si usa lo stesso termine sia per il produttore che per il venditore, p.e. macellaio.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Sempervirens said:


> Mi sembra di aver capito che la parola è entrata a far parte dell'italiano ma che non è conosciuta da molte persone. Succede.



Così sembra anche a me  
Può darsi che la parola sia entrata nell'italiano standard in tempi in cui i salumi preparati artigianalmente erano gli unici disponibili sul mercato (prima del diffondersi della produzione industriale e dei salumifici) e che, come già qualcuno ha detto, stia lentamente uscendo dal lessico comune proprio perché oggi le cose sono molto diverse grazie appunto ai salumifici e alla GDO.

Chissà, magari tra i nostri trisavoli non era così misconosciuta


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Carissimi consumatrici e consumatori di salumi!
> 
> Ho una domanda: nella lingua quottidiana/commune, è escluso che il termine "salumiere" si usi anche per quello che produce i salumi (eventualmente li anche vende)?
> 
> P.S. Spesso si usa lo stesso termine sia per il produttore che per il venditore, p.e. macellaio.




Francis, l'esempio del macellaio non è molto adatto secondo me. L'animale viene abbattuto nei mattatoi, poi da qui viene acquistato dai macellai per ridurne le parti. Tale lavoro viene fatto nella macelleria. Il macellaio quindi non tratta la carne né ha a che fare con la salagione di questa.    Il norcino invece fa tutto. Con il termine norcino si designava anche colui che castrava i fanciulli per farne cantori. Pensa te! Ecco perché la parola non  è stata accolta uniformemente nel parlato nazionale. Perché ha avuto tanti, se non troppi significati.  

S.V


----------



## Anja.Ann

Nino83 said:


> Da quel che ho capito ci vorrebbero due condizioni: a) avere a che fare con l'agricoltura o l'allevamento b) parlare la lingua italiana




Be', Nino, è un'affermazione un po' eccessiva.  
Prendiamo un altro "mestiere" che, a mio avviso, può esemplificare cosa intendo dire: "tonnarotto". Come chiamano il "tonnarotto" in Trentino Alto Adige? 

I presupposti per poter rispondere, in questo caso, sarebbero: a) avere a che fare con l'ittiologia o con la piscicoltura; b) parlare la lingua italiana. 
Non so se qualcuno di noi abbia o abbia avuto ... vocazione ittica, ma credo di poter dire che tutti, qui, si parli la lingua italiana.  

"Tonnarotto" (termine di origine siciliana) è il pescatore che lavora sulla tonnara: non rientra certo tra i termini conosciuti ai più (del resto il mestiere del "tonnarotto" è tipico, molto più tipico di quanto non lo sia quello di "norcino"), è un termine, quindi, con caratteristiche di specificità ancor più elevate rispetto a "norcino" ... eppure, non è un termine regionale: tornando alla nostra domanda, come chiamano il "tonnarotto" in Trentino Alto Adige? Nonostante, in Trentino, nessuno pratichi questo mestiere, lo chiamano "tonnarotto". 
 Che poi si abbia conoscenza del termine o meno (e ci sta!), nulla ha a che vedere con il significato del termine stesso.   
Come sempre, Nino, parere personale.  


P.S.: Concordo, Semper e Stella . Spero che "norcino" non faccia la fine di "droghiere" o di "speziale"!


----------



## Sempervirens

stella_maris_74 said:


> Così sembra anche a me
> Può darsi che la parola sia entrata nell'italiano standard in tempi in cui i salumi preparati artigianalmente erano gli unici disponibili sul mercato (prima del diffondersi della produzione industriale e dei salumifici) e che, come già qualcuno ha detto, stia lentamente uscendo dal lessico comune proprio perché oggi le cose sono molto diverse grazie appunto ai salumifici e alla GDO.
> 
> Chissà, magari tra i nostri trisavoli non era così misconosciuta




Sì, deve essere andata così.  Prevedo che la G_rande Distribuzione Organizzata_ mieterà altre parole specifiche del settore. 

S.V


----------



## Pat (√2)

stella_maris_74 said:


> Può darsi che la parola sia entrata nell'italiano standard in tempi in cui i salumi preparati artigianalmente erano gli unici disponibili sul mercato (prima del diffondersi della produzione industriale e dei salumifici) e che, come già qualcuno ha detto, stia lentamente uscendo dal lessico comune proprio perché oggi le cose sono molto diverse grazie appunto ai salumifici e alla GDO.


A un livello molto, troppo astratto (mi riferisco alle classificazioni ufficiali delle professioni), tutti gli artigiani e operai _specializzati _che lavorano alla produzione di salumi vengono compresi nella categoria "norcini". Nella sotto-classificazione, però, c'è la figura del norcino vero e proprio. Poi ci sono gli insaccatori, i salatori, i salsicciai, i _preparatori di budella _(sissignori ) ecc.
E oggi "chi" produce i salumi viene solitamente chiamato Ferra**ni, o Ama**ri.


----------



## Nino83

Anja.Ann said:


> Prendiamo un altro "mestiere" che, a mio avviso, può esemplificare cosa intendo dire: "tonnarotto". Come chiamano il "tonnarotto" in Trentino Alto Adige?



Con la differenza che in Trentino non ci sono le tonnare mentre il salame Sant'Angelo è prodotto da circa mille anni.  
Cercavo solo di comprendere il perché della bassa diffusione del termine. Forse perché il termine è entrato solo recentemente nell'italiano standard (primi del '900?). L'inesistenza della parola nella lingua siciliana potrebbe essere una prova (al contrario delle versioni dialettali presenti in piemontese o in bresciano).


----------



## Odysseus54

Sulla minore diffusione del termine 'norcino' al Sud mi pare siamo d'accordo.  Ancora pero' non abbiamo trovato un termine alternativo. 

Una cosa che vale la pena notare e' che la suinicoltura nel sud e isole e' relativamente marginale, rispetto al resto d'Italia.  I dati per il 2010 sono di 590.000 capi allevati (21 milioni di abitanti) , contro 9 milioni di capi allevati nel centro-nord (39 milioni di abitanti).  Il che credo possa spiegare una minore attenzione per questa attivita' e una minore diffusione dei termini relativi alla produzione di suini e alle attivita' connesse.  (giusta in questo senso l'osservazione di Anja sul termine 'tonnarotti').

Forse la domanda da fare per scovare termini alternativi locali, se esistono, e' "chi si chiama nella famiglia contadina quando e' il momento di ammazzare il maiale?".  

Perche' al centro-nord la diffusione del termine e' data storicamente dalla diffusione della pratica di chiamare un 'terzista' a compiere un'operazione sia tecnicamente che, credo, anche psicologicamente non facilissima per tutti, la cui importanza e' a sua volta data dalla grande diffusione dell'allevamento del maiale anche su base famigliare (che a sua volta, la butto li', forse deriva sia da fattori climatici che dalla frammentazione della proprieta' terriera e dalla diffusione in passato della mezzadria, per cui tradizionalmente ci sono piu' contadini su fondi di 2-3 ettari di proprieta' o in affitto, che braccianti impiegati sul latifondo).


----------



## Pat (√2)

Odysseus54 said:


> grande diffusione dell'allevamento del maiale anche su base famigliare (che a sua volta, la butto li', forse deriva dalla frammentazione della proprieta' terriera e dalla diffusione in passato della mezzadria, per cui tradizionalmente ci sono piu' contadini su fondi di 2-3 ettari di proprieta' o in affitto, che braccianti impiegati sul latifondo).


Oh, come sono d'accordo...

Fino a circa 40 anni fa, nella famiglia di mia madre - _grande_ famiglia contadina del reggiano, con i suoi 16 ha. di terra... - si ammazzava il maiale. Io ero una bambinetta, ma ancora ricordo l'orrore della maialatura.
*
P.S.* Ah, se può interessare, nella mia zona il termine dialettale è _pchèr, _che ha un semi-equivalente nell'italiano _beccaio._ Nel corso dell'indagine doxa che ho condotto su un gruppo di piattole... ehm... signore ultraottantenni che vivono di ricordi e parlano solo di gente che fu, sono stata pesantemente redarguita. Mi hanno detto, in dialetto: "Ma _norcino _è italiano! Noi in dialetto lo chiamiamo _al __pchèr_!"


----------



## francisgranada

Odysseus54 said:


> Ancora pero' non abbiamo trovato un termine alternativo.


Forse perché non esistono o non è tipico che esistano termini regionali che significhino precisamente la persona specializzata nella produzione di salumi. Insomma, nel passato quel "norcino regionale/locale" tipicamente produceva anche altre cose non solo salume. Un'eccezione nota poteva essere Norcia, dove c'erano dei specialisti che producevano i salumi in grande quantità, visto l'interesse verso i loro prodotti anche al di là della regione. Questo potrebbe spiegare perché appunto la parola _norcino _prese il significato di produttore di salumi - non esisteva nessun altro termine specifico/adeguato.

(è solo la mia idea personale ...)


----------



## violapais

francisgranada said:


> Forse perché non esistono o non è tipico che esistano termini regionali che significhino precisamente la persona specializzata nella produzione di salumi. Insomma, nel passato quel "norcino regionale/locale" tipicamente produceva anche altre cose non solo salume. Un'eccezione nota poteva essere Norcia, dove c'erano dei specialisti che producevano i salumi in grande quantità, visto l'interesse verso i loro prodotti anche al di là della regione. Questo potrebbe spiegare perché appunto la parola _norcino _prese il significato di produttore di salumi - non esisteva nessun altro termine specifico/adeguato.
> 
> (è solo la mia idea personale ...)



Ciao Francis! Non sono sicura di essere d'accordo con te: il norcino si è sempre e solo occupato di macellare maiali e produrre salami (ed altri prodotti derivati dal maiale). Se no, almeno da noi, si chiama e si chiamava macellaio.  Prima che il termine italiano entrasse in auge, probabilmente si usava quello dialettale... ma equivalente, ossia riferito alla specifica professione. Anche dalle mie parti, da quando si ha memoria, i contadini hanno sempre ammazzato il maiale. Poi, se in famiglia non c'era un norcino, si chiamava un esterno. Forse, in zone dove non c'è questa tradizione, hanno continuato a definire il norcino con un più generico "macellaio", ma non ci giurerei. Credo potrebbe essere, in tal caso, una generalizzazione "popolare": non so come si chiama, quindi generalizzo... ma il norcino marchigiano o siciliano credo che, se interpellati, si autodefinirebbero "norcini".

Ps. Dai miei post vi sarete convinti che io sia un'appassionata di salumi. In realtà non ne mangio da quando, da piccola, mi hanno fatto vedere "l'albero degli zoccoli", con relativa uccisione del maiale. Come ben dice Pat, anche a me è rimasto impresso l'orrore della "malaiatura". Cito il film anche perché è ambientato nel lontano 1897. Il che, ancora una volta, supporta il fatto che dalle mie parti c'è una lunga tradizione in questo campo, ed è per questo che il termine è conosciuto.


----------



## Anja.Ann

> Forse la domanda da fare per scovare termini alternativi locali, se esistono, e' "chi si chiama nella famiglia contadina quando e' il momento di ammazzare il maiale?".



Bella domanda! Odysseus, ciao!  
Ho cercato un po' in rete: pare che ogni dialetto abbia (anzi, abbia avuto) un proprio "macellaio a domicilio": oltre al nazionale "norcino", incontriamo i regionali "porcaro", "lu percare" (Abruzzo)", masulè" (nel Pavese), "e' lardaròl"(nel Ravennate). Oggi, chi ancora alleva e macella i propri maiali si rivolge, appunto, allo "storico"  norcino. 




Paulfromitaly said:


> ... Punto, due punti e punto e virgola!!


----------



## francisgranada

violapais said:


> Ciao Francis! Non sono sicura di essere d'accordo con te: il norcino si è sempre e solo occupato di macellare maiali e produrre salumi (ed altri prodotti derivati dal maiale) ...


Ciao Viola! Forse mi sbaglio, ma per me la parola norcino significa quello che produce solo salumi e non tutti i prodotti derivati dal maiale. Insomma, prima volevo dire che nel passato c'erano diffusi piuttosto i macellai (che producevano anche i salumi, ma non solo) che gli "specialisti" di produzione di salumi. Suppongo che norcino non significhi lo stesso che macellaio ...

Infatti, il termine norcino lo conosco solo da oggi, quindi è possibile che non capisco qualcosa ... Poi in queste cose non sono un esperto (neanche nella mia lingua madre, per dire la verità)

P.S. Mi viene in mente che basta cambiare una sola lettera e _norcino _diventa _porcino _...


----------



## violapais

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Viola! Forse mi sbaglio, ma per me la parola norcino significa quello che produce solo salumi e non tutti i prodotti derivati dal maiale. Insomma, prima volevo dire che nel passato c'erano diffusi piuttosto i macellai (che producevano anche i salumi, ma non solo) che gli "specialisti" di produzione di salumi. Suppongo che norcino non significhi lo stesso che macellaio ...
> 
> Infatti, il termine norcino lo conosco solo da oggi, quindi è possibile che non capisco qualcosa ... Poi in queste cose non sono un esperto (neanche nella mia lingua madre, per dire la verità)
> 
> P.S. Mi viene in mente che basta cambiare una sola lettera e _norcino _diventa _porcino _...



Scusa Francis, per "altri prodotti derivati dal maiale" intendevo dire anche il prosciutto, la coppa, la pancetta. Ho scritto salumi ma volevo scrivere salAmi. Ora correggo.  E no, norcino non è lo stesso che macellaio. Il norcino "lavora" solo il maiale.


----------



## francisgranada

Odysseus54 said:


> ... Non e' un macellaio generico, e' un macellaio specializzato in suini.


Grazie, è questo di cui non mi sono reso conto prima. 


> In italiano ...


Non ho capito , ma non importa ...


----------



## Nino83

Va bene che i normanni (oltre a portare il salame in Sicilia) ci hanno lasciato qualche francesismo in più (vedi "travagghiàri" per "lavorare", "pricòpa" per "albicocca", "accattàri" per "comprare", "racìna" per "uva"), ma di fronte alla parola "charcutier" penso che molti (me incluso) avrebbero la stessa reazione di Totò (scena fantastica  ). 

Come gli amici del forum ti hanno già suggerito, "norcino" è la parola italiana. 
Nel caso in cui l'interlocutore non capisse, le alternative più chiare sono "produttore di salumi", "salumaio" o, come nella scena di Totò, "salumiere".


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

La questione puramente linguistica è stata dibattuta a sufficienza, le posizioni sono chiare e purtroppo ormai la discussione è sfociata in una polemica sterile con toni sempre più accesi.

Meglio chiuderla qui, per adesso.


----------

